
Terminal FM nnn adds sessions, cloud mounts and several other exciting features - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/releases
======
apjana
Some of the cool features available in v2.8 are:

    
    
      - sessions support (start where you left `nnn`)
      - `rclone` integration (mount S3, box, dropbox and what not!)
      - mount archives and view/modify without extracting
      - run custom commands like plugins (short and sweet commands a key away!)
      - copy, move as (edit filenames in editor before copy and move)
      - `nnn` will now work with the most minimal `xargs`flavour
      - keybind collision checker (for those who prefer custom keybinds)
      - allow plugins to control the active directory of `nnn`
      - several new plugins
      - better support for editing files in detached mode
      - and lot more...
    

The size remains ~65KB still!

